# Milling Black Locust



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have someone who wants me to mill a bunch of Black Locust for them. Has anyone ever cut this? Any suggestions? Any info or advice would be great! Thank you


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I have done some limited "Milling" I wouldn't call how I done it, Milling... more like butchering. 

It's very hard and can burn blades real quick. The logs I did stayed true after cutting. no warps twists or cups. It does check really bad and really fast. seal the ends quick, like same hour. I saw checks in the 18-20" log I cut the next day. 

I love the grain and color. But if you leave it in the sun it turns a golden color. 

How big a piece do you have to mill? And, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input. There's quite a few smaller logs and the customer wants six inch wide 5/4 boards for stiles for doors I guess. Hopefully it doesn't go through too many blades! I'm using a wood mizer so hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I purchased some black locust lumber from a sawyer that milled it on a wood miser band mill. I can provide his contact info if you send me a request by PM.

It's very hard and dulls tools quickly. It is also very tough and will bend a long way before breaking. It has a nice gold tone and sands silky smooth. I made a couple of rocking chair seats with it which was a good use for the wood. It had a lot of surfaced checking so I ripped into strips and then glued it back together on edge creating virtual quarter sawn. So if possible that's how I'd mill it, quarter sawn. Wide plane sawn planks might be a mistake. 

Bret


----------

